# Which board to bring on trip?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Your a big dude, how big are the boards?


----------



## rastoflastze (Jan 27, 2015)

The litigator is 172 and was made between like 1999 and 2001 from what I saw. The bullet is a 164 wide. I wear a size 14 boot too!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

And you can't take both? One without bindings?


----------



## rastoflastze (Jan 27, 2015)

I probably could. Would just be super heavy getting up there and I have no idea which is the better board or and I don't really know anything about the Lib I bought. Super frustrating!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to own a Litigator, circa 2003. I know all about that board. The Litigator is a full camber board that has a big side cut radius and a setback stance. It'll rip groomers (or anything) at Mach 10 stable as being on a rail. I also used to own a 165 BTX SkunkApe: Great board for pow and untracked, not so good on packed or groomed. The current Skunks have a C2 profile (I think) which work great in pow and better on groomed then the older ones.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rastoflastze said:


> The litigator is 172 and was made between like 1999 and 2001 from what I saw. The bullet is a 164 wide. I wear a size 14 boot too!


pics of the Gator please


TT


----------



## rastoflastze (Jan 27, 2015)

Pics of my board!


----------

